
AskHN: Phrases/moves/words HN would be better without? Complain here - yesenadam
For me it&#x27;s &quot;Fun fact:&quot; - I&#x27;m so sick of seeing that! It&#x27;s not cute. And &quot;pro-tip&quot;. I just saw that twice.. Do they add anything except length?<p>Also saying that someone is &quot;biased&quot; or &quot;has an agenda&quot; and thinking you&#x27;ve done enough to win the argument. These seem mostly just like disguised versions of &quot;I&#x27;m right, you&#x27;re wrong!&quot;, with no more substance.<p>What things bug you like that on HN? Thank you! :-)
======
yesenadam
I also loathe seeing complaints that a book isn't just a page of bullet
points, but is, you know, a book. That it isn't it's own abridged version,
summarised, Cliffs notes version. People are so desperate not to waste a
millisecond? There seems as many complaints like that as mentions of books
nowadays.

------
yesenadam
Well, after 4 hours this has disappeared off the Ask list, so no way anyone
can see it - that's a shame.

edit: except the person who saw this in New, I suppose and downvoted - thanks
for that. (This comment was meant to be mostly a note to my future self on
what happened to this submission, why no responses.)

